# Ford engine problem! Won't start



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

hey everyone,
the other day the 92 ford we have went out ot starrt it it started up rough, idled poorly and then stalled out. This has never happened before. After stalling it just turns over now and won't start. any ideas as to what to check first to figure it out were going to checkc the distributor cap this afternoon to see if that may be. 

any help would be appreciated!!! ran like a top until then, battery seems fine turns over good.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Might be the fuel pump. Try a squirt of starting fluid see if it fires. If it has a carb poor a LITTLE gas down the barrel and see what happens. Spark, fuel, air. Hope you get it going.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Snowaway;758641 said:


> Might be the fuel pump. Try a squirt of starting fluid see if it fires. If it has a carb poor a LITTLE gas down the barrel and see what happens. Spark, fuel, air. Hope you get it going.


watch out for a back fire!!:yow!:


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Indyplower;758643 said:


> watch out for a back fire!!:yow!:


Oh yeah don't stick your face over the carb when you do it lol.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

its an efi engine so i'll try shooting some starter fluid down the throttle body and see if it fires. just weird would the fuel pump of just crapped out like that and it just used the fuel that was left in the line and died?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if this will work on the fords but on the chevy since the fuel pump is in the tank you can sometimes get them to go if you tap/hit the gas tank with a hammer or wrench.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Is this 351W check fuel pressure.

it don't have carb after 1988 It become Electric Fuel Injector.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

distributor is clean..............could a bad ignition coil cause it? i can hear fuel pump kick on so that should be o.k.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

First we need you check fuel pressure. That all we want know.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

i'd be checking for spark first and if there was none check the ignition module on the side of the distributor. very common.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Back when I worked at a ford dealership (84"-98") the most common problems would be in this order. Good luck

1. Corroded coil wire 
2. Ignition Module
3. Fuel pump


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

KSikkema;759443 said:


> i'd be checking for spark first and if there was none check the ignition module on the side of the distributor. very common.


Thats what I would check first.....then maybe check fuel pressure


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

coil wires and coil are fine and the plugs get plenty of spark......any idea where the ignition module is on these guys i neglected to look it seems to be getting fuel on the rack fine and has good spark i'm baffled could it be this ignition module?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Check all of ur fuses?


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Is the timing right?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

ignition mod. is mounted on the distributor and if you have spark than it's not the mod. check for fuel


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

timing is good, spark is good, fuel is at the rack i don't think a clogged inline filter would cause it to not even want to try and start. must be a week or dead fuel pump even though we can hear it prime up.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Listen go to store get Fuel pressure Gauage

all we want know what psi it make.

if you still won't listen us you waste your time try figure why it not run good.

You see fuel out rail but question what psi it make?? you don't know answer then get fuel pressure gauage and tell us what psi it make.

they are different from carb. EFI need somewhere 40-60 psi to start and run.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

key on engine off fuel pressure should be 50 -60 psi on the 4.9 litre and all other gas engines should be 35 - 45 psi. running pressure should be maybe 5 psi less ( won't help you as truck won't start)


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

my 88 ford had three pumps, one in each tank and one monted on the frame under driver, the pumps in the tanks supplied fuel and the one on the frame gave the pressure for efi


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

The '92 has a in-tank high pressure pump for each tank.

Replace the ignition module on the distributor. You will get spark even if the ignition module is dead but the engine will not run with a dead ignition module.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Replace the modual my truck did the same thing and it had spark when we checked it just not at the right time. its only like a 40 dollar part


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Dubliner;762364 said:


> my 88 ford had three pumps, one in each tank and one monted on the frame under driver, the pumps in the tanks supplied fuel and the one on the frame gave the pressure for efi


Did you check this?
On this setup the tank supplied the pump under the drivers door and that one is the one that bumps it up to EFI pressure.
Ice and snow accumulate on this connector and cause problems.
It just takes a second to check if a secondary pump it is there or not.
It is right under the drivers door attached to the frame.
If you do not have one there then you will need to do a fuel pressure test.

Did you ever pour fuel in the throttle body?
If the engine starts then stalls it will confirm that you are having a fuel related problem.

I know this sounds stupid but is there gas in the tank (bad gage)
I have been burned on that one before.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Mebes;763232 said:


> Did you check this?
> On this setup the tank supplied the pump under the drivers door and that one is the one that bumps it up to EFI pressure.


Not in '92. There's only a single pump for each tank, no pumps on the frame rail.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You have to know the fuel pressure to be sure you have enough to run. Auto Zone may have a gage to loan out. If you have spark in the correct timing it would have to be a fuel pressure or injector issue. Sometimes the tank switcher has a problem too. I chased mine for a year till I found it. Hanes makes an EFI manual that is full of information. The library may have it too. If you have the distributor mounted ignition module it may be the problem. They go bad all the time my trucks gone through 2. Buy the heavy duty one if they still sell it.They sell a tool to get it off without pulling the distributor.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

trucks fuel pressure is fine and has been tested so its getting fuel. truck has spark only thing we can think of is it jumped a tooth on the timing chain but isn't that near impossible truck only has 78000 miles and those chains are so tight it would snap before jumping you'd think. 

any ideas?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok

WE ARE ASK WHAT NUMBER IT MAKE 40 PSI or 50 PSI??

We want hear what number it make not say It have fuel pressure but we need know what number


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

not sure exactly beleive it was aroudn 50psi mechanic came up and tested it was right where it needed to be based on the all data information so it checked out fine.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

50 psi was it key in on but engine not run? or engine run?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Damn MIL....get off his back. 

Sounds like it has fuel pressure to run. I would guess the dist is off.
There is a gear on the shaft that can jump
You can get a replacement dist from most parts stores.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah were just going to replace the entire distributor and see what happenss get it all back into time there is NO PROBLEM with the fuel pump or fuel pressure. engine run? no engine doesn't run thats why was asking you guys if anyone had any ideas. Just strange no problems drive in one day then go to start it two hours later spits and putters then craps out and nothing.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Ziob....Once Mil gets an idea in his head  he will NOT let it go.  He faied to read or comprehend the engine doesn't RUN part. 
I would definately change the dist and report back.
Good luck.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Ziob34;769431 said:


> Just strange no problems drive in one day then go to start it two hours later spits and putters then craps out and nothing.


No one put anything in your tank by chance did they? Like a tampon or something that would clog the screen enough to restrict fuel flow?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

haha i hope not but you never know. swapping old parts out this week will report back to you guys.....thanks for the help/ideas.


----------



## fzzy (Feb 13, 2009)

Check to make shore the distributor is turning I had one brake the gear on the end just a thought


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah we checked it gear is still on there just going to replace the whole thing double checkc its all in time and see if that fixes it hopefully......if not time to light some dynamite


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Let us know what the problem was.
If you got spark in the right time, the right fuel pressure and all the emission stuff checks out OK it's got to be something strange! If this was my truck it would of drove me nut's till I FIGURED IT OUT! I LOVE a challenge.


----------

